# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Leprechaun offering pots of gold for sex!  Go getchu sum!!

## OneDumbBlonde

> *A 3-foot-and-4-inches-tall Irishman was arrested this morning for allegedly taking advantage of credulous women by posing as a leprechaun and extorting sexual favors in exchange for a fictional pot of gold hidden at the end of a rainbow.*


Ah, to be so gullible.  :Smiley20: 

https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/irish-midget-accused-of-posing-as-a-leprechaun-to-extort-sex-from-26-women-in-exchange-for-pot-of-gold/?fbclid=IwAR1fjFZFaTOVEfqnERHKKnkgTwhYIz3uOUko2_Rt  HZMFYQD1k3A3hBKkZQA

----------

El Guapo (10-13-2020),nonsqtr (10-14-2020),Oceander (10-13-2020),Quark (10-13-2020)

----------


## Quark

As a Ferengi of the leprechaun class I've tried that too in the past but it never worked. I guess I was just too fugly!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-13-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

Well...who could _resist ?_

----------

jirqoadai (10-13-2020),OneDumbBlonde (10-13-2020),Quark (10-13-2020)

----------


## TLSG

Well, he just set the Irish back a few hundred years. He looks like Napoleon Dynamite.

----------


## SharetheHedge

Only the Irish could come up with a scheme like that, and only the Irish could fall for it.



Erin Go Bragh!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Quark (10-13-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

cop named Seamus?
lil' O'Byrne fooling irish and tourists? 
gets a life sentence for having sex?
now i fully understand....why God had the potato famine.

----------

Quark (10-13-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Well, he just set the Irish back a few hundred years. He looks like Napoleon Dynamite.


the guy who plays Napoleon Dynamite is actualy quite brilliant.

----------


## Dan40

Why don't the Notre Dame Fighting Irish have to change their name???  To something like the Notre Unisex Fighting Irish.

----------


## Old Tex

*A 3-foot-and-4-inches-tall Irishman was arrested this morning for allegedly taking advantage of credulous women by posing as a leprechaun and extorting sexual favors in exchange for a fictional “pot of gold hidden at the end of a rainbow”.

**Where in the hell were these women when I was 16 to 25? I see these type stories of women basically giving it away & I never ran into one & I LOOKED!*

----------

Dan40 (10-13-2020),Quark (10-13-2020)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Ah, to be so gullible. 
> 
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/irish-midget-accused-of-posing-as-a-leprechaun-to-extort-sex-from-26-women-in-exchange-for-pot-of-gold/?fbclid=IwAR1fjFZFaTOVEfqnERHKKnkgTwhYIz3uOUko2_Rt  HZMFYQD1k3A3hBKkZQA


Wait a minute... let's have some numbers here.

What percentage of the female persuasion did this actually work on?

(And, are they all voting for Biden?   ... snicker ... )

----------

OneDumbBlonde (10-14-2020)

----------


## Moonie

.
Well Biden is certainly a political leprechaun.
.

----------

